# Firefox 3.5 und "Clear Type" ?



## mccae (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Wegen der neuen Sicherheitslücke im Internet Explorer 6-8 und weil mein IE beim Surfen ab und zu einfriert und sich nur mit dem Taskmanager killen lässt, hab' ich mir den neuen Firefox gezogen.

Ich bin begeistert von den vielen Anpassungsmöglichkeiten, jedoch stört mich etwas ganz besonders.

Die Schriften der Websiten werden nicht wie beim Internet Explorer 7 gegelättet, sondern sind scharf.
Es ist unmöglich mehrere Stunden ohne Kopfschmerzen zu arbeiten.

Inzwischen habe ich herausgefunden, dass das Feature: "Clear Type" für die angenehme Darstellung der Texte beim Internet Explorer verantwortlich ist.

Leider habe ich immer noch nicht herausgefunden wie ich "Clear Type" in Firefox aktivieren kann.
Ich weiß, dass man Clear Type global einschalten kann, dies will ich jedoch NICHT.

Kennt jemand vielleicht eine Möglichkeit "Clear Type" nur für BESTIMMTE Programme zu aktivieren?


Hier mal ein Screenshot, damit man sieht was ich meine:

http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/foqwe50f/ieffcltype.jpg

Wär' toll wenn mir jemand eine Lösung vorschlagen könnte, damit ich Migränefrei arbeiten kann


----------



## SilentWarrior (18. Januar 2010)

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Ohne ClearType kriegst du Kopfschmerzen, und trotzdem willst du es nur für den Firefox aktivieren? *confused*

Vielleicht funktioniert es ja mit dem ClearType Tuner.


----------



## mccae (19. Januar 2010)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:


> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Ohne ClearType kriegst du Kopfschmerzen, und trotzdem willst du es nur für den Firefox aktivieren? *confused*
> 
> Vielleicht funktioniert es ja mit dem ClearType Tuner.



Ja, ich möchte es nur für Firefox aktiveren.
Der Internet Explorer verwendet ja auch nur intern Clear Type.

Was ist da dran so verwirrend?

Beim Browsen ist Clear Type ideal, da Text in verschiedenen größen vorkommt, und durch diesen gescrollt wird.

Wenn ich Clear Type für das ganze System aktivieren, kommt es vor, dass bestimmte Applikationen Text total verwischt darstellen.
Da kann auch der von dir verlinkte Clear Type Tuner nichts ändern, dessen Einstellungen sich ja auch auf das ganze System auswirken.

Es ist einfach lästig. Die Schriften im Firefox sind so verpixelt - das sticht richtig in  den Augen


----------

